# Bodycraft F660 or other?



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm in the market for a leg press to assist rehab on my recently operated knee. Not so much interested in performing hack squats but probably use for calf raises too.

I know I want a smooth action so looking for one with bearings opposed to nylon runners.

The footprint of the machine can't be enormous so I think commercial options are out. 1000Ib weight limit is fine for me and it's going to take me a while to get back there.

Does anyone have the bodycraft f660 as this ticks the boxes so far other than cost. I can get one for £1,800 but the other half would rather we went to Maldives.

Feedback on the f660 or other variants would be greatly appreciated. Watson gym one is falling into this price range too.

Cheers fellas and happy new year.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Anyone with a leg press in a home gym setup? :confused1:


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Hi, I looked into getting the bodycraft due to space concerns. However, it was priced, very few vendors stocked it and I was not therefore able to try it first.

i opted for the cheaper bodymax and this has been fine.

the bodymax works on rollers vs linear bearings but it is still smooth enough.

more recently I came across a video for the bodycraft and I was not overly impressed.

have you considered the new iso lever leg press machines? Bodymax have 3 models and primal strength also make one that looks good.

I am sure that the bodycraft will do the job, but a used bodymax can be had for less than £400 on eBay.

hope this helps


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply and information @Shaneyboy.

The F660 reviews I've found are mostly US based and receive such a mixed opinion. At this price point I expect it to be bloody good. As you say I cannot demo one in store.

I started off looking at the bodymax and body solid presses with rollers. I wasn't too sure of the smoothness, longevity, size of foot plate and its adjustability though.

I'm comfortable buying used equipment and these two crop up a lot.

Just taken a look at the iso lever types but recall when I trained in commercial gyms I didn't rate them as much.

You've given me plenty to think about before I make a purchase.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

@powerfitness Here you go, mate...

http://www.thegymrevolution.co.uk/index.php/gym-equipment/megatec-leg-sled.html

Smooth action, heavy duty build, and saves space.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Dark Prowler said:


> @powerfitness Here you go, mate...
> 
> http://www.thegymrevolution.co.uk/index.php/gym-equipment/megatec-leg-sled.html
> 
> Smooth action, heavy duty build, and saves space.


 Thanks @Dark Prowler, I hadn't looked at these. Looks like a good option to me and I won't have to buy loads of plates.

I'll measure some floor space out tomorrow and see.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

I've measured the area and I can squeeze this leg sled in as my final bit of home gym kit.

@Dark Prowler have you used gym revolution for your stuff before and if so any good?

I've used fitness superstore who didn't ship all my oly weight plates and kept asking me to check again! In the end they sent some more but xpd courier were a nightmare failing to deliver 4 times.

Powerhouse fitness never consulted me about the power cage delivery day like they said they would. Had a call to my mobile from a courier saying he was at my house. I was at work!

Keen to avoid such crap service again.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

I contacted Matt at the gym revolution and explained I'm recovering from knee surgery. Have to say he was very helpful and offered advice on exercises and of course the leg sled. I'll actually order one today and thanks for your contributions guys.

This is what Matt had to say;

Hello,

The leg sled is much like an upside down leg press and you don't have to spend a fortune on weights to go with it, which is a negative of a leg press at home.

The footplate is a decent size, which you should be mindful of in achieving the correct position according to your knee issue and mechanics.

As an interim, have you considered body weight leg blaster squats in order to avoid excessive stress on your knees. Check out our article at: 
http://www.gymprofessor.com/index.php/exercise-index/quadriceps/leg-blaster-squats/

The leg sled is a very good piece of kit and often overlooked by the ego of using a leg press ?. Delivery of a leg sled is currently about 5 working days.

Cheers,

Matt


----------

